# Partitionieren



## Domsi (23. Januar 2008)

Hi!

Kann mir jemand ein gutes Programm zum Partitionieren unter Linux Ubuntu sagen?
Ich habs mir cfdisk versucht, aber da geht nur Maximieren. Und mit fdisk da komme ich überhaupt nicht zum Schießen.

Möchte meine bestehende Linux parition verkleinern.

Danke im vorraus.

Lg, Domsi


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. Januar 2008)

generell ist gparted ein gutes Programm. Dies sollte auf der Ubuntu-LiveCD enthalten sein. Zu starten mittels Alt + F2 und dann


```
gksu gparted
```


----------



## Domsi (23. Januar 2008)

Hi!!

Danke. Sieht ja fein aus, aber....

aber.... Ich kann die Platten nicht verändern. Es ist alles zum Verkleinern oder Vergrößern in grauer Schrift. Ich hab das programm auch schon aus dem Terminal geöffnet. War als root drinnen und hab auch "sudo gksu gparted" eingeben.
Leider kann ich die Paritionen da nicht verändern.

Lg, Domsi

EDIT: Es ist am Anfang der Zeile nach dem Partitionspfad ein goldenes Schloss.


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Januar 2008)

dann versuch einfach mal einfach sudo gparted
Das gksu ist eine grafische Oberfläche für den Userwechsel und wird nicht gebraucht. Welches Dateisystem haben die Partitionen? Und sind sie gemountet? Du kannst die Partitionen nur ändern wenn sie eben nicht in Benutzung sind.


----------



## Domsi (24. Januar 2008)

Oh man nicht echt jetzt oder?

Ja toll und wie soll ich dann bitte Partitionieren? Ich hab ja nur die eine Paritition, da kann ich nigs wechseln.

Lg, Domsi

EDIT: Hab Reiserfs als Dateisystem


----------



## Navy (24. Januar 2008)

Entweder bootest Du in ein Recovery-System oder aber Du nutzt ein LiveLinux. Ersteres hat den "Nachteil", daß Du keine GUI haben wirst - was aber an der Mächtigkeit des Systems überhaupt nichts ändert.


----------



## Domsi (24. Januar 2008)

Achso ok, dann muss ich mir wohl ne LiveCd holen...

thx für die Hilfe


----------



## Bratkartoffel (24. Januar 2008)

Das Schloss vor der Zeile heisst, dass die Partition gerade gemountet ist.

Versuchs mal mit

```
sudo umount /dev/<DIE PARTITION>
```

€dit: Ach ja, das oben geht natürlich nur, wenn du nicht die Syspartition ändern willst, sondern eine andere  Wennst du die Syspartition ändern willst, wirst du um ne LiveCD nicht rumkommen.


----------

